# the place beyond the pines!



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The movie is finally being released, this was filmed in my home town of scotia new york. It was shot in 2011, the bank robbery scene was shot in my bank. And they even used the dirt bike trails i grew up riding in, 
It gives a good idea of how things are up here and my family and i even got to meet Bradley cooper, pretty sweet.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, I've seen the trailer advert lately on t.v. Must be neat seeing local landmarks.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It''s cool watching movies filmed in your area. Here in New Mexico we get a few.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, this is a first in this exact area, there have been a few in albany, but not right in my town, 
They even did a scene in the ice cream shop i take my kids too 
It gives a good look at the area, inside and out, just thought it would be cool to mention.


----------

